# HSQLDB ohne JDBC



## JFreak (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ist es irgendwie möglich, Zugriff auf eine HSQLDB-Instanz (In-Process Mode) ohne JDBC zu erhalten? Bis jetzt verstehe ich noch nicht so viel von MySQL und würde auch nur anfangen, es zu lernen, wenn es nötig wäre. Meine Vorstellung wäre ein Zugriff über Klassen wie z. B. mydb = new Database("file:////home/lars/db"); und anschließend int value = mydb.getTable("table").getRow(5).getCol("number");

Lars


----------



## tuxedo (12. Okt 2007)

Erstmal:

MySQL ist nicht der oberbegriff für Datenbanken. MySQL ist selbst eine Datenbank.

Zweitens:

Wenn du mit einer Datenbank arbeiten willst, solltest du es tunlichst nicht versuchen um JDBC herum zu kommen. JDBC ist kinderleicht. Es sind nur wenige Zeilen nötig um sehr elegant an das Ergebnis einer abfrage zu kommen.

Das was du da beschreibst ist wie ein Zugriff auf ein Array. Da geht der ganze Datenbankvorteil verloren (Abfragen der DB z.B. gemäß irgendwelchen Bedingungen).

JDBC wird in diversen Online-Büchern zu Java exzellent behandelt. Binnen 20 Minuten solltest du die Sache am laufen haben. Und diese 20min sind es Wert.

- Alex


----------



## JFreak (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

danke sehr für die schnelle Antwort. Das mit dem MySQL ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, es müsste sicherlich nur SQL heißen. Welche Bücher empfiehlst du? Java ist auch eine Insel, das Java-Buch von Guido Krüger oder ein anderes?

Lars


----------



## tuxedo (12. Okt 2007)

Beide ;-)

Dann kannst du zumindest mal JDBC benutzen. Für SQL fällt mir gerade nix passendes ein. Aber da gibts mit Sicherheit auch schicke Tutorials. Und wenn du nicht weiter kommst kannst du ja nochmal dein Problem schildern...

P.S. Ein "Fortgeschrittener" ist entweder "weggelaufen" (ROFL) oder sollte JDBC schon kennen ;-)


----------



## SnooP (12. Okt 2007)

fang doch mit der Javainsel an  ... und nach und nach solltest du dich dann auch mit SQL befassen, aber einfache Sachen werden da sicher auch schon behandelt. Da SQL doch ne sehr einfache Kiste ist (zumindest die einfacheren Dinge zumindest), sollte das Ganze nicht sooo die Hürde darstellen.


----------



## JFreak (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich werde mir das mal ansehen.



			
				alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S. Ein "Fortgeschrittener" ist entweder "weggelaufen" (ROFL) oder sollte JDBC schon kennen ;-)



Also ich definiere "Fortgeschrittener" als jemanden, der über das Anfängerstadium hinaus ist. Und da ich Java bereits seit über einem Jahr mache, kann man das wohl annehmen (siehe außerdem meine Signatur)  Außerdem kann man ja auch nicht alles an Java kennen, da gäbe es sehr viel zu lernen...

Lars


----------



## tuxedo (12. Okt 2007)

Ist halt Definitionssache. Für mich gehört JDBC zum Fortgeschrittenen dazu ;-)


----------



## The_S (12. Okt 2007)

Ein kleinen Einstieg in SQL (Standardbefehle etc.) findest du hier:

http://www.techonthenet.com/sql/


----------



## Gast (12. Okt 2007)

Um zur Ursprünglichen Frage zurückzukommen:

Man kann ohne SQL-Kenntnisse(theoretisch, aber praktisch sollte man schon etwas über sql wissen) über den ORMapper Hibernate auf eine DB zugreifen. Da ist die Lernkurve anfangs aber sehr steil. Da mußte anstrengend fortschreiten


----------

